# Any knitting groups in Tucson Arizona?



## gmail12 (Dec 18, 2016)

Does anyone know of any knitting groups that are meeting in Tucson Arizona? Is there any places that are in or separate from a yarn store? Thank you.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Try http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-list?location=tucson+az PM them and see


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

There are several.

You can google "knitting groups Tucson AZ" to find them.

http://www.woolworks.org/guilds/az.html

http://www.kiwiknitting.com/GuildsGroupsMeetups.html


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

We have a wonderful knitting group and you would be welcome to join us! What part of town do you live in, we are on the northwest side. Message me if you are interested. Carrie


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

There is a group that meets every Tuesday afternoon, 1 to 3pm at Bear Canyon Library on the east side. Located at Bear Canyon and Tanque Verde. Everyone is welcome, knitters and crocheters.


----------



## tball77 (Dec 20, 2016)

I wish I still lived in Tucson! I would love to join you Carrie. But I'm in Safford now


----------



## jgare (Jun 28, 2015)

Check out Tucson yarn addicts on Meet up.com


----------



## gmail12 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks so much I feel like an idiot. Thank you so much. Not techy so I never use this, my 1st x. Ty


----------

